# Save East Coulee Bridge



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

http://calgaryherald.com/news/local-news/east-coulee-residents-hope-to-save-endangered-bridge


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like a good project for you to dive into, Old Hobo. You could run the campaign to save it, and even restore it to a safe walking/biking bridge. Then they might rename it after you!! :thumbsup:


----------

